# How to hide picture in Nokia 5230/5800 ?



## kool (Nov 6, 2010)

Guys, 
Yesterday i bought Nokia 5230 with latest firmware. I installed Sygic Map, Power MP3, and many more apps. *Now when i open my gallery it shows camera pics and also icons & thumbnail of Sygic, Power Mp3 apps.* And this is very irritating, because it scans all image from the memory card and shows all files in gallery.


Now plz help me how to separate these files from gallery???


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2010)

nope thats not possible in gallary...its better to download a third party photo viewer and use it ..

If u want to hide any pics from gallery just use x-plore and copy that file into temp folder of memory card...it wont show up in gallery


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

Or create a hidden folder with xplore and put all those unwanted or secret photos in that hidden folder. Also use resco photo viewer to view photos.


----------

